# Farewell from TiVoMargret



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello TiVo Community members,

I have some big news to share with you: this is my last day at TiVo.

It has been a pleasure working alongside my colleagues here at TiVo for 16 years. I will miss them and wish them the best of luck in the future.

If you follow me on Twitter, please note that my Twitter account will close after today. If you'd like future news and updates from TiVo, please follow @tivo and @tivoforbusiness.

Farewell,
Margret


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you so much Margret!


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hello TiVo Community members,
> 
> I have some big news to share with you: this is my last day at TiVo.
> 
> ...


Margret,

Thank you so much for all of your years of service to both TiVo and to the TiVoCommunity forum. Your effort has not gone unnoticed by so many of us Forum members.

I wish you the best of luck in your next chapter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help through the years. I know that sometimes it must have made you think twice seeing how often people would 'skip ahead' to simply contacting you. 

I hope that your last project (Hydra) is a great success in TiVo's future and that it gives you a warm feeling every time you see it in the future and know the lasting impact you have made.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Margret, 
Thank you for all the time you've spent being one of the most illustrious of Tivo ambassadors, you will be very much missed, however I'm sure your star will continue to shine brightly with your next endeavor.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

This confirms the bad news. Not often a high level corporation exec is personally willing to help the average customer.

Best wishes to Margret. With her resume, I'm sure she will continue her impressive career.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Margret,
Many thanks for all the support you have given us here over the many years and best of luck to you for your future!


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Thanks, Margret and best of luck to you! To say you're going to be missed here is an understatement.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks and good luck, Margret. I wonder how many people have worked at TiVo for 16 years? Can you say anything about your future plans?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

+1 to all the above comments. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Can't really "like" your post, because that would mean liking that you're leaving. TiVo seems to be going downhill, and this is just another step in that direction. Good luck.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks for all the help through the years.

coincidentally I had JUST messaged you about 10 minutes ago, not having seen this thread. Feel free to belay my query, or respond. ;-)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the help you have provided over the years. Good luck with whatever comes next.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Margret thanks for all the years at TiVo and being committed to customers (particularly us board members). I wish you well on your next endeavor.

On another note, could you give a final farewell by spilling the beans on future plans?


----------



## elas123 (Jan 1, 2004)

just when i was gonna reach out to you for the v112 error. crap!
good luck margret



TiVoMargret said:


> Hello TiVo Community members,
> 
> I have some big news to share with you: this is my last day at TiVo.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Margret - You rock! Like scores of others here, I shall miss you very much. I don't do Twitter, but I hope to keep up through others here.

I wish you every happiness and all the success you can handle.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

margret -

your attention to customers, professionalism, caring, responsiveness, and follow-through, are a rarity in today's corporate culture, and your leaving is an enormous loss to both tivo and tcf, as you continue to be a singular talent.

you will shine above everyone wherever you go, and in whatever you do - no question.

only the very best wishes for what is destined to be an incredible future, it's been a pleasure to interact with you in the forums and by email.

you will be truly missed,

na


p.s. you'll always be welcome, keep in touch!


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Very sad news ... but good luck Margret with your next adventure.

You will be missed! Thank you for all of your years of help/leadership/responsiveness ...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Yes,stay and just become one of the regular folks here on the board.

Big Thanks!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bye Margret. Thanks for everything. If you have and use a TiVo, it would be logical to see you back here in a different form.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Margret,
You are the primary driver for TiVo and without you there will be no consumer TiVo going forward. This is the day I feared most when I first heard of the sale. You were always an immense help and you will be deeply missed.
Thanks for always being there.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Best luck in all of your future endeavors. I've read your bio, so I imagine we will all be seeing your name again doing something impressive.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Very sad to hear, but best of luck!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Also great thanks for those of us you personally helped out when all other avenues were deadends and just for your generally professional and helpful posts. I doubt there will be any others to even try to fill your shoes. You are a classy lady with a good heart, unfortunately not a lot of appreciation for those traits in the corporate world and not with Rovi certainly. Good bye and god bless! Thank you.
PS. Guys and gals, I am not sure, but folks are often precluded to saying or disclosing much of anything as a condition of their severance agreements.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

So sad to see you go. Don't think I can remember a Tivo without Margret. Just will not be the same.

Truly wish you luck in your next endeavor and hope our paths cross again.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Very sad to see you go. 

Also worried for the future of TiVo without you there.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hello TiVo Community members,
> 
> I have some big news to share with you: this is my last day at TiVo.
> 
> ...


 Margret.
Thank you so much for your help and support over the years. We will all miss you very much. Best of luck on you future endeavors, what ever they may be.
Don Hewitt


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

What they said.

I definitely appreciate your dedication to the customer and your ability to cut through the BS to get things done. 

Please let us know whatever you are working, because I want to buy one of those.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Margret, thanks for the memories hon, and all the help and assistance over the years.
We pray for you only the best in years to come.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I echo everyone else's comments.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

So long, Margret, all the best in your future endeavors!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for everything. You've been an amazing help to customers, way beyond the call of duty. And the few speeches and talks I managed to see just underscored how impressive you are. You can work anywhere.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

This may not be reflected in corporate analysis, but just seeing how you helped others has kept many of us around or convinced us it was safe to purchase more equipment because, despite any problems, we knew there was an avenue of last resort we could go to, even if we never had to use it.


----------



## kclfoxtrot (May 6, 2014)

Very sad day. I was helped by many of your posts and you will be greatly missed. Wonder if you will happen to travel to Barbados, although I hear it is not that great.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for everything Margret! Good luck in your next life beyond TiVo!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Margret,

So sorry to hear that you are leaving TiVo (both for us and for TiVo). I too want to thank you for all the support that you've provided here and everything that you did to make our TiVo's what they are today.

I assume that you will stay a TiVo user so definitely please come back as regular Margret and join the rest of us users. And definitely let us know where you go in the future. I wish you well in your future endeavors!

Scott


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Our go to girl has gone! Good Luck Margaret


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for all your support over the years. It's sad that you're leaving, but I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank you for everything you did for us here and for Tivo there. You're going to be missed more than you know - on second thought, I think you know...

All the best going forward. Whoever gets you is going to be lucky indeed.


----------



## master1108 (Nov 29, 2008)

So long Margaret you will be missed. Best to you on future positions.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Margret, thank you for letting us know the news, and what more can be said? Just, to reiterate all the above (I don't think that I've "liked" as many comments in a thread before) . . . .

Perhaps we will see you here in the future, now as participant rather than guest. Rumor has it, you may own a TiVo box or 2. 

Bon voyage, in your professional and other trip through life!


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Farewell Margret. Your help and communication over the years has truly been exemplary. Thank you, you will be missed! Blessings for your future endeavors!


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for everything you've done, Margret! You'll truly be missed, and well remembered around here. 

I hope we'll cross paths again.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Thank you for your help. Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

The lil' TiVo guy stands firm and delivers a hearty, proud, honorable and respectful salute to you, Margret!!!

This is how I feel right now:


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this the reason TiVo's lost all color and went grey with sadness recently?


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Thank you Margret. Had a few inquiries in the past and you always helped me with my Tivo problems.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Margret, you probably have a non-compete clause; but should you ever introduce a "Margo", I'm buying!

All the best!


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

kokishin said:


> Margret, you probably have a non-compete clause; but should you ever introduce a "Margo", I'm buying!
> 
> All the best!


Me too. And I'd buy three of them if they didn't use Rovi guide data, even though I only have one TV!


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Margret,

In the several years that I've owned a Tivo, I never had a need to seek your help. And I'm guessing that had a lot to do with all the hard work you put in before I ever bought a Tivo. Thank you for that, and thank you for making yourself available to the forum.

Good luck in everything you do!


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for being here!

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Margret, you were a breath of fresh air in a corporate world that has become increasingly detached from the customer. Your presence on these boards and on Twitter will be greatly missed. Good luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If you're curious of the ways Margret helped us, click on her post count on post 1 of this thread. Then read down the list of topics she helped with when all else failed. It's quite a tribute.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hello TiVo Community members,
> 
> I have some big news to share with you: this is my last day at TiVo.
> 
> ...


Bummer! I suspect you'll be fine, but I'm not so sure about TiVo. Thanks for everything.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Thanks for your involvement and all the best in the future!


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. I hope the best for you and your family. Good luck.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you so much for the time you spent assisting many of us with our TiVo issues. I hope you have left TiVo for all the right reasons and appreciate that you could take time out of your life to help people.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

Now that the new release has been rolled out, apparently she took the TiVo guy with her.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

T


TiVoMargret said:


> Hello TiVo Community members,
> 
> I have some big news to share with you: this is my last day at TiVo.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all you have done for the TiVo customer base. Best of luck in your next adventure.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a sad news indeed. Best of luck to you Margret wherever you are going!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am not saying any of this in a nasty way, but I think her leaving had something to do with what she wanted to do with the future GUI and almost make it identical to Xfinitys X1. The last thing I read was about her and the new GUI, then bam shes leaving.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Rkkeller said:


> I am not saying any of this in a nasty way, but I think her leaving had something to do with what she wanted to do with the future GUI and almost make it identical to Xfinitys X1. The last thing I read was about her and the new GUI, then bam shes leaving.


Well that GUI is getting close to rolling out so I doubt it was that


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

man, this is lame/troubling. Well, hope she does okay, and hope TiVo does too...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Is this the reason TiVo's lost all color and went grey with sadness recently?


That was finished before she left


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very sad to see you go. Your attention to customer issues was very much appreciated.


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

Find Margret Schmidt here.
Margret Schmidt - VP Product Development Intuit - Former Chief Design Officer TiVo


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Margret and I have a lot in common. Actually only one thing. We are both 10 gallon blood donors.

Her resume is just amazing. I hope she’s a great success at Intuit.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

She's now at Google, working with Chrome.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/margretschmidt


----------

